# Olive Wood



## bob95065 (Oct 15, 2019)

Does anyone know if olive wood is any good for smoking meat?  I pruned a olive tree and have lots of dry firewood from dead branches.


----------



## eddiememphis (Oct 15, 2019)

Supposed to be similar to mesquite.


----------



## ravenclan (Oct 15, 2019)

*Olive wood* has a similar flavor to mesquite, but it's a lighter flavor. *Olive smoking wood* tastes best with poultry.


----------



## bob95065 (Oct 15, 2019)

Sounds like I should hang onto it for smoking.  I heat my house with wood so it would end up in the woodshed otherwise.

I'll smoke some chicken with it to see how it turns out.  Maybe I'll use the olive wood for our Thanksgiving turkey this year.


----------



## bbqbrett (Oct 15, 2019)

Sounds interesting.  Want to hear how the chicken comes out.


----------

